# Hyatt Vacation Club Resale Issue



## Wegovaca (Dec 17, 2018)

My transfer company that the Hyatt recommends requested an Estoppel Report and Right of First Refusal from HVC approximately 1 month for our Hyatt Beach Club unit. They have not heard from them. The woman I spoke to regarding the transfer at HVC 5 months ago is no longer there, the person who replaced her there is no longer there. I have these 2 email addresses for the Hyatt transfer department transfer@hyattvoi.com and HVOtransfer@hyattvoi.com. I've sent emails to both and not heard from them. Any suggestions? Getting seriously frustrated.


----------



## bdh (Dec 17, 2018)

Wegovaca said:


> My transfer company that the Hyatt recommends requested an Estoppel Report and Right of First Refusal from HVC approximately 1 month for our Hyatt Beach Club unit. They have not heard from them. The woman I spoke to regarding the transfer at HVC 5 months ago is no longer there, the person who replaced her there is no longer there. I have these 2 email addresses for the Hyatt transfer department transfer@hyattvoi.com and HVOtransfer@hyattvoi.com. I've sent emails to both and not heard from them. Any suggestions? Getting seriously frustrated.



With Marriott buying ILG (which includes Hyatt), part of the transition was the relocation of the Hyatt Transfer Dept from St Pete to Orlando last month - then the former Hyatt Transfer Dept staff was let go as part of the assimilation of Hyatt and Vistana into Marroitt's operation.  So who's staffing the transfer desk right now is anybody's guess.  You can try the old Hyatt transfer dept direct dial number of 727-803-9529 - hope that would be picked up by a human that could help you.


----------



## breezez (Dec 17, 2018)

Wegovaca said:


> My transfer company that the Hyatt recommends requested an Estoppel Report and Right of First Refusal from HVC approximately 1 month for our Hyatt Beach Club unit. They have not heard from them. The woman I spoke to regarding the transfer at HVC 5 months ago is no longer there, the person who replaced her there is no longer there. I have these 2 email addresses for the Hyatt transfer department transfer@hyattvoi.com and HVOtransfer@hyattvoi.com. I've sent emails to both and not heard from them. Any suggestions? Getting seriously frustrated.



I purchased Pinion Pointe a couple months ago got access to my account on 11/19.

I am also purchasing a Coconut Plantation unit.  Deed sent for recording today actually.   

But I have never gotten an email response from either email address above.   I called 1-800-GO-Hyatt and spoke with them, they sent a message to Transfers 2 days later they finally gave me my ROFR waiver that was several days late.


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Dec 18, 2018)

Not to hijack your thread OP, but my friend just emailed me this morning asking me if I would ask the folks on Tug what this means?

She got the note below from the company that is working on her Hyatt Purchase.  To me it sounds like its not even been sent to Hyatt yet?

*You are currently in the Deed Prep Stage, which takes between 4-6 weeks to complete.  These documents will have the current owners name and the buyers name and it will also include a detailed description of the property. During this phase, the deed will be sent to the seller for their signature and notarization of the appropriate documents, indicating their intent to transfer the title to the future owners. Once the documents are complete, the seller will then send the deed back to us, to begin the recording stage.*


----------



## dsmrp (Dec 18, 2018)

Sugarcubesea said:


> Not to hijack your thread OP, but my friend just emailed me this morning asking me if I would ask the folks on Tug what this means?
> 
> She got the note below from the company that is working on her Hyatt Purchase.  To me it sounds like its not even been sent to Hyatt yet?
> 
> *You are currently in the Deed Prep Stage, which takes between 4-6 weeks to complete.  These documents will have the current owners name and the buyers name and it will also include a detailed description of the property. During this phase, the deed will be sent to the seller for their signature and notarization of the appropriate documents, indicating their intent to transfer the title to the future owners. Once the documents are complete, the seller will then send the deed back to us, to begin the recording stage.*



That sounds about right, although the closing company is likely adding extra time for the seller to do their part. After deed is recorded, then closing company sends copy of deed and transfer fee to Hyatt-Mariott. That could take up to another 4 weeks for H-M to complete transfer and create HRC acct for your new owner (your friend).

I was fortunate in my closing cause was a week or two ahead of your friend in ROFR process.  And luckily for me, my closing company was very efficient. It took total of 3 weeks from when they got the ROFR waiver to get deed recorded by Arizona county. (I also turned around my part in 4  biz days including slo-mail). The  Florida county Key West is in, could be very different in their recording TAT time. Hopefully they will do electronic recording to save time.


----------



## dsmrp (Dec 18, 2018)

Wegovaca said:


> My transfer company that the Hyatt recommends requested an Estoppel Report and Right of First Refusal from HVC approximately 1 month for our Hyatt Beach Club unit. They have not heard from them. The woman I spoke to regarding the transfer at HVC 5 months ago is no longer there, the person who replaced her there is no longer there. I have these 2 email addresses for the Hyatt transfer department transfer@hyattvoi.com and HVOtransfer@hyattvoi.com. I've sent emails to both and not heard from them. Any suggestions? Getting seriously frustrated.





breezez said:


> I purchased Pinion Pointe a couple months ago got access to my account on 11/19.
> 
> I am also purchasing a Coconut Plantation unit.  Deed sent for recording today actually.
> 
> But I have never gotten an email response from either email address above.   I called 1-800-GO-Hyatt and spoke with them, they sent a message to Transfers 2 days later they finally gave me my ROFR waiver that was several days late.



+1 on Breezez's suggestion to call member services. I think I'm the current transfer people are just too busy in the internal transition process to respond to external queries.


----------



## Wegovaca (Dec 18, 2018)

Thanks all.

I called 1-800-GO-Hyatt last week, they told me there was nothing they could do and gave me the email addresses. Couldn't wait to get me off the phone. 

As far as being to busy with the internal transition process, there is NO excuse for not responding to people's queries.


----------



## breezez (Dec 18, 2018)

Sugarcubesea said:


> Not to hijack your thread OP, but my friend just emailed me this morning asking me if I would ask the folks on Tug what this means?
> 
> She got the note below from the company that is working on her Hyatt Purchase.  To me it sounds like its not even been sent to Hyatt yet?
> 
> *You are currently in the Deed Prep Stage, which takes between 4-6 weeks to complete.  These documents will have the current owners name and the buyers name and it will also include a detailed description of the property. During this phase, the deed will be sent to the seller for their signature and notarization of the appropriate documents, indicating their intent to transfer the title to the future owners. Once the documents are complete, the seller will then send the deed back to us, to begin the recording stage.*


I would assume this means your past the ROFR.   I would make sure, by having closing company send you copy of waiver and Estoppel info.

Once this is done, If seller provided deed they will use to create new one if seller did not provide, they will have to order a deed if not provided.   Next stage depends on you as a buyer if you spent several thousand you may want title insurance.   Most people spending small sums don’t bother as its pretty pricey.  But if she went for it will take time for the title search to be done for underwriting a title insurance policy.

Once new deed is created should be sent to both parties to comment that names etc are correct.   If all is good it then has to be signed in presence of a notary by all current owners.   Once signed they send back to closing company, who will then send either electronically or physically to clerk of court for filing based on that jurisdictions requirements.  Once it’s filed and they have the clerks filed copies they will then take these and documents Hyatt needs signed by buyer including buyers ssn #’s and they send all this to Hyatt which will take up to 30 business days to create account.   Mine took about 17 days.


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Dec 18, 2018)

breezez said:


> I would assume this means your past the ROFR.   I would make sure, by having closing company send you copy of waiver and Estoppel info.
> 
> Once this is done, If seller provided deed they will use to create new one if seller did not provide, they will have to order a deed if not provided.   Next stage depends on you as a buyer if you spent several thousand you may want title insurance.   Most people spending small sums don’t bother as its pretty pricey.  But if she went for it will take time for the title search to be done for underwriting a title insurance policy.
> 
> Once new deed is created should be sent to both parties to comment that names etc are correct.   If all is good it then has to be signed in presence of a notary by all current owners.   Once signed they send back to closing company, who will then send either electronically or physically to clerk of court for filing based on that jurisdictions requirements.  Once it’s filed and they have the clerks filed copies they will then take these and documents Hyatt needs signed by buyer including buyers ssn #’s and they send all this to Hyatt which will take up to 30 business days to create account.   Mine took about 17 days.



Yes, she passed ROFR and the got the waiver and the Resale Affidavit...Since she has all of her 2,200 points in CUP, she wants to get access by mid January, so those points dont go to waste...

thanks for the info, I will let me friend know...


----------



## breezez (Dec 18, 2018)

If it makes you feel better when I got my first account 1880 points from 2018 we’re already in LCUP.   

I used some for 4 days over Christmas at Coconut Plantation in a 2 bedroom and some for 4 night long weekend in Key West at Sunset Harbor in a 1 Bedroom.

I still have some left and will push them till next month to book with before they expire.   But you only have to book with them.   The stay doesn’t have to be over before expiration as some resort systems require.

I was also surprised by just how much availability I seen in all Florida except siesta key.


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Dec 19, 2018)

breezez said:


> If it makes you feel better when I got my first account 1880 points from 2018 we’re already in LCUP.
> 
> I used some for 4 days over Christmas at Coconut Plantation in a 2 bedroom and some for 4 night long weekend in Key West at Sunset Harbor in a 1 Bedroom.
> 
> ...



Thanks, I will let her know that. She was under the impression that she had to use her points before her expiration date.  

I hope that when she gets her points she will have lots of choices like you did.


----------



## breezez (Dec 19, 2018)

Sugarcubesea said:


> Thanks, I will let her know that. She was under the impression that she had to use her points before her expiration date.
> 
> I hope that when she gets her points she will have lots of choices like you did.


I am new to Hyatt, but from the way I understand it use of CUP points for booking, ends first day of her deeded week, after which point any unused CUP points become LCUP.   LCUP points last for 6 months but are restrictive and must be used for bookings within next 59 days.

To covert to EEE points for II usage this must be done prior to 4 months before your deeded week starts.   So you are probably past this window.  Points converted to EEE expire 24 months following the expiration of their original CUP date.   You could generically extend further if need be.  Right before expiration make exchange reservation as far out as possible (2) years.  This is just a place holder, and add EPlus.  Now you have 2 more years to use and can retrade up to 3 times I believe.

Both CUP and LCUP points can be used in reservations that exceed their expiration provided the reservation is placed prior to expiration of points.


----------



## dsmrp (Jan 8, 2019)

breezez said:


> I am new to Hyatt, but from the way I understand it use of CUP points for booking, ends first day of her deeded week, after which point any unused CUP points become LCUP.   LCUP points last for 6 months but are restrictive and must be used for bookings within next 59 days.
> 
> To covert to EEE points for II usage this must be done prior to 4 months before your deeded week starts.   So you are probably past this window.  Points converted to EEE expire 24 months following the expiration of their original CUP date.   You could generically extend further if need be.  Right before expiration make exchange reservation as far out as possible (2) years.  This is just a place holder, and add EPlus.  Now you have 2 more years to use and can retrade up to 3 times I believe.
> 
> Both CUP and LCUP points can be used in reservations that exceed their expiration provided the reservation is placed prior to expiration of points.



I called Hyatt Reservations towards the end of December to inquire about availability of 2 units for a certain time period (the website does not indicate how many units are available). I did book 2 split week units for same dates.

 I think since I was a new owner, the agent without my asking, kindly asked if I wanted to put my remaining CUP points into EEE, even tho' I was well within the 4 month period prior to deeded week.  She said she could make a one time exception.  And she also told me which unit numbers were still available with ocean view which I could request.  This was the best customer service I have had a in a long time from any of the TS systems I own 

I hope Marriott taking over for HRC in the future, doesn't denigrate HRC customer service.


----------



## WalnutBaron (Jan 8, 2019)

dsmrp said:


> I hope Marriott taking over for HRC in the future, doesn't denigrate HRC customer service.


It's one of the nice features of HRC ownership. You're right: I hope the CS staff are retained through the ownership change.


----------

